# Tirath Yatra



## Archived_Member16 (Jan 14, 2007)

*This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa on Pannaa 385 *


*Awsw mhlw 5 ] *
*qIriQ jwau q hau hau krqy ] *
*pMifq pUCau q mwieAw rwqy ]1] *
*so AsQwnu bqwvhu mIqw ] *
*jw kY hir hir kIrqnu nIqw ]1] rhwau ] *
*swsqR byd pwp puMn vIcwr ] *
*nrik surig iPir iPir Aauqwr ]2] *
*igrsq mih icMq audws AhMkwr ] *
*krm krq jIA kau jMjwr ]3] *
*pRB ikrpw qy mnu vis AwieAw ] *
*nwnk gurmuiK qrI iqin mwieAw ]4] *
*swDsMig hir kIrqnu gweIAY ] *
*iehu AsQwnu gurU qy pweIAY ]1] rhwau dUjw ]7]58]*


*aasaa mehalaa 5 || *
*theerathh jaao th ho ho karathae || *
*pa(n)ddith pooshho th maaeiaa raathae ||1|| *
*so asathhaan bathaavahu meethaa || *
*jaa kai har har keerathan neethaa ||1|| rehaao || *
*saasathr baedh paap pu(n)n veechaar || *
*narak surag fir fir aouthaar ||2|| *
*girasath mehi chi(n)th oudhaas aha(n)kaar || *
*karam karath jeea ko ja(n)jaar ||3|| *
*prabh kirapaa thae man vas aaeiaa || *
*naanak guramukh tharee thin maaeiaa ||4|| *
*saadhhasa(n)g har keerathan gaaeeai || *
*eihu asathhaan guroo thae paaeeai ||1|| rehaao dhoojaa ||7||58|| *


*Aasaa, Fifth Mehla: *
*Journeying to sacred shrines of pilgrimage, I see the mortals acting in ego. *
*If I ask the Pandits, I find them tainted by Maya. ||1|| *
*Show me that place, O friend, *
*where the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises are forever sung. ||1||Pause|| *
*The Shaastras and the Vedas speak of sin and virtue; *
*they say that mortals are reincarnated into heaven and hell, over and over again. ||2|| *
*In the householder's life, there is anxiety, and in the life of the renunciate, there is egotism. *
*Performing religious rituals, the soul is entangled. ||3|| *
*By God's Grace, the mind is brought under control; *
*O Nanak, the Gurmukh crosses over the ocean of Maya. ||4|| *
*In the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, sing the Kirtan of the Lord's Praises. *
*This place is found through the Guru. ||1||Second Pause||7||58|| *

*http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=1493&Format=2 *

*ArQ:- hy im`qr! ƒ mYƒ auh QW d`s ij`Qy hr vyly prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh huMdI hovy [1[rhwau[ *

*hy im`qr! jy mYN (iksy) qIrQ auQy jWdw hW qW auQy mYN ‘mYN (DrmI) mYN (DrmI)’ AwKdy vyKdw hW, jy mYN (jw ky) pMifqW ƒ pu`Cdw hW qW auh BI mwieAw dy rMg ivc rMgy hoey hn [1[ *

*(hy im`qr!) SwsqR qy byd puMnW qy pwpW dy ivcwr hI d`sdy hn (ieh d`sdy hn ik Plwxy kMm pwp hn Plwxy kMm puMn hn, ijnHW dy krn nwl) muV muV (kdy) nrk ivc (qy kdy) surg ivc pY jweIdw hY [2[ *

*(hy im`qr!) igRhsq ivc rihx vwilAW ƒ icMqw dbw rhI hY, (igRhsq dw) iqAwg krn vwly AhMkwr (nwl AwPry hoey hn), (inry) krm-kWf krn vwilAW dI ijMd ƒ (mwieAw dy) jMjwl (pey hoey hn) [3[ *

*hy nwnk! (AwK—) prmwqmw dI ikrpw nwl ijs mnu`K dw mn v`s ivc Aw jWdw hY aus ny gurU dI srn pY ky mwieAw (dI SUkdI ndI) pwr kr leI hY [4[ *

*(hy im`qr!) swD sMgiq ivc rih ky (sdw) prmwqmw dI is&iq-swlwh krdy rihxw cwhIdw hY (ies dI brkiq nwl haumY, mwieAw dw moh, icMqw, AhMkwr dy jMjwl Awidk koeI BI poh nhIN skdw) pr ieh QW gurU pwsoN l`Bdw hY [1[ rhwau dUjw [7[58[ *

*http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan/0385.html*


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------

